# Need resources: atheist forums/websites



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not seen Paul Manata around lately, but I was wondering if anyone here knew of the "best" (i.e. "most scholarly") debate forums between theist and atheists. Also, I would like to know the "best" atheist websites (where they go for ammo).
I am interested in reading treads and arguments. Learning and challenging myself...I have read apologetic books, but I would like to see arguments, etc...applied.

links/web adresses for forums and website would be appreciated.

thanks,
matt


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 11, 2006)

hoo-boy - assume you are familiar with the Internet Infidels?

http://www.iidb.org/vbb/index.php

Tell 'em jdlongmire sent ya'... 

This place will challenge you - if you can get around the effluvia...

-JD

[Edited on 4-11-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> hoo-boy - assume you are familiar with the Internet Infidels?
> 
> http://www.iidb.org/vbb/index.php
> ...



I have not heard of it...thanks.

matt


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 12, 2006)

Also - try www.carm.org - they have an atheist area - so does theology web


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2006)

Matthew: When debating with atheists on the internet, just prepare yourself. You will essentially be debating with hecklers. They may make some interesting arguments, but it is not about the truth.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Matthew: When debating with atheists on the internet, just prepare yourself. You will essentially be debating with hecklers. They may make some interesting arguments, but it is not about the truth.



not quite sure what you mean...could you explain or give an example? thanks.


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2006)

Let me analogize to a lawyer cross-examining a hostile witness in trial. A hostile witness will virtually never admit he is wrong. The best the opposing lawyer can do is to ask questions that make it clear to others (the jury) that the witness is wrong, inconsistent, or otherwise not credible. Real life litigation does not have Perry Mason moments (the witness breaking down and admitting he is wrong). 

You will find these guys to be hostile witnesses. Unfortunately there is no judge to reign them in or jury to authoritatively judge their words (their friends will think they have amazing wisdom and their opponents will think they are silly).

That is not to say you should not do it. It is better to understand that going in, else you can expect frustration.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 12, 2006)

VERY apt analogy - remember - in many instances - it is like trying to convince a blind from birth person that there is color when he is firmly convinced you are delusional.

All the evidence from HIS and others like his perspective convinces him/them they are right.

Unless the Lord takes away the scales - they will always be blind.

-JD


----------



## Vytautas (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is a site that has atheist message boards: 

unchainedradio.com


----------

